# Stumpy has been gelded



## Gini (Dec 14, 2006)

Stumpy is a very special little one. Due to a accident at birth his leg between the fetlock and hock

had to be amputated. This doesn't stop him at all!! He's 6 yo and has plenty of love to give to a

special family. As a matter of fact he doesn't know he's different!! He was gelded this am and the

vet was amazed at how well he has adapted to his handicap. The former owners loved and cared

for this guy until circumstances changed.




: Thankyou to his family for loving him and turning him

over to CMHR to find Stumpy a new home. :aktion033: :aktion033:

As you can see from his picture the love he has for children and how wonderfully he was cared for.

Thank you Heidi for helping us with this special guy.

He is now ready for adoption after a weeks rest or so. If you are interested in this wonderful mini

please contact me. He will go to some very lucky family...


----------



## Carol Z (Dec 14, 2006)

He's adorable, but I have to say that I think the name Stumpy is offensive and rude. Poor guy deserves a nice name.


----------



## Warpony (Dec 14, 2006)

Carol Z said:


> He's adorable, but I have to say that I think the name Stumpy is offensive and rude. Poor guy deserves a nice name.


I'd think I would call him Johnny, short for Long John Silver.




:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 14, 2006)

Carol Z said:


> He's adorable, but I have to say that I think the name Stumpy is offensive and rude. Poor guy deserves a nice name.


i would have to agree. long john silver is cute or even just "pirate", since he is obviously a heart-stealer LOL. or name him after a famous baseball player since he has his own bat... (OMG did i just say that???) :new_shocked:


----------



## Gini (Dec 14, 2006)

Carol Z said:


> He's adorable, but I have to say that I think the name Stumpy is offensive and rude. Poor guy deserves a nice name.


Carol..

We respect your opinion and agree with you.

We are going to have the new adoptive owner choose his name. We all think he deserves a new one, but this is the name he came with. He is such a kind beautiful boy we're hoping he'll be adopted soon by a fantastic family. The other posibility is that he can work in a program helping rehabilitate and educate children with the same disability. There are so many possibilities with this cutie I'm sure he will have a fantastic life.

Gini


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 14, 2006)

No input on his name :bgrin - he really looks like he is going to be alot of fun for some family- hope he gets some kids to play with :bgrin


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 15, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh, he looks like such a sweetie!



: I bet he's a lot of fun...



: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## shortymisty (Dec 15, 2006)

He is just so cute, I'm sure he doesn't care what his name is as long as he is loved. You can call me "Hey You" as long as I am loved and cared for I might just kiss your toes  :lol: He's fit in nicely with my bunch of misfits and be a hit at the nursing homes and days cares, but geez the transport alone just kills the pocket book these days. Hoping he gets a fantastic home though AND not having those Testosterone thingees sure makes him even more enticing



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 15, 2006)

shortymisty said:


> He is just so cute, I'm sure he doesn't care what his name is as long as he is loved. You can call me "Hey You" as long as I am loved and cared for I might just kiss your toes  :lol: He's fit in nicely with my bunch of misfits and be a hit at the nursing homes and days cares, but geez the transport alone just kills the pocket book these days. Hoping he gets a fantastic home though AND not having those Testosterone thingees sure makes him even more enticing
> 
> 
> 
> :



don't ya know it, transport is a killer... but hey, miracles do happen. i don't know you from adam but if you can give him a good home with CMHR's ok, i for one would be willing to make a donation toward his transport fee as a private citizen who also does rescue, and as a horse lover. i firmly believe in the sayings "what goes around comes around" and "every little bit helps", and we try to donate small amounts to worthy causes as we find them. we don't have much but i will commit to $20.00 toward his transport from his current location to you.


----------



## shortymisty (Dec 16, 2006)

That is so sweet Painted, you are truly a wonderful person and if something works out maybe this could be Stump's Christmas present, Thanks so much for your generosity.

Tracy


----------



## Devon (Dec 22, 2006)

Aww what a Sweetie and a Trooper



:



:


----------



## Denali (Dec 26, 2006)

This article was posted on a donkey list. It reminded me of Stumpy. Hmmmm, maybe this guy is interested in a miniature horse to go along with his minature donkey!

http://www.thehorse.com/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=8497

Vicki


----------



## "City Slicker" (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd take that guy in a heart beat, and yes spoiled rotten at that! But I have enough with two and one foal mid March.


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 8, 2007)

WHAT A CUTIE.



I HOPE HE FOUNDS HE FOREVER HOME :aktion033: .

TAKE CARE AND KEEP US POSTED ON HIM,

MELISSA


----------

